# job Sponsorship in Mexico



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I'm looking for a job sponsorship in mexico maybe because my fiancee lives there, I have qualifications from TAFE Australia and my occupation is an IT Network Engineer with 3 years experience. Does anyone know of any companies that might hire or sponsor?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If I were interviewing you, I would wonder why you assumed that I would know the meaning of "TAFE". Of course, the interview would be conducted in person and in Spanish for a job in Mexico.
Your best bet, for starters, would be to contact Mexican employment agencies and/or likely employers. Ideally, you have acquaintances already in Mexico and can start 'networking' through them.
Buena suerte.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately for you, there are plenty of qualified network engineers in Mexico and companies will almost always hire a Mexican national over a foreigner. You may have more luck if you seek a special situation where the fact that you are a native speaker of English might help you. In IT that's a little rare because systems engineering has its own largely international lingo so English isn't at such a premium.

The other possibility is if you have serious expertise in some new niche area of IT and a Mexican company is just moving into that area. In general I have found Mexican IT is about 3 years behind the US (I can't say about Australia) and if you have experience on the bleeding edge, a Mexican firm might be interested in having you head up an implementation. Also, don't expect pay anything like back home and you will need to be pretty fluent in Spanish unless you offer some incredibly unique skill.

You may have better luck finding a job in Australia with a firm that has operations in Mexico and then you can request a transfer here.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not kidding ... but you'd be much better off if your fiance's family had a business ... even a tortilla factory to start with. Learn some Spanish and look around.

Otherwise take her to Australia


----------

